# IBS or something else



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

i have read many of the posts in the related forums here and in a way am unconvinved that I have IBS..I do not have D or C on an unusual basis..but when in the face of an event that might frighten me I get a sense of urgency..and therefore I have been limiting my activites with othersTo combat this urgency I had started on an unusual ritual..where as before when I was younger my mind never thought of my stomach now I think of it often..if I were to have to take an early morning car ride with somehow...or do something where I feel that I might be trapped and my stomach might act up I will not eat after 5 or so...the thinking here is that in morning when I go, I will be pretty much cleaned out and not have to worry if the urgency (nervousness) where to hit becuase I am empty...if this some bizarre game that I am playing with myself..? i had also gotten to the point were I would take pepto bismal before one of these events to prevent these spasms..I even went as far as to manually induce a bowel movement after I had already finished to make sure I was cleaned out..It has gotten to the point where I wish I could go back to the days where I didnt carry around pepto, or manually clean myself out and just be relaxed with myself and my problem...it had to rewind the clock...is my problem self induced anxiety or ibs itself and how can i combat this...thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Urgency is a common symptoms of IBS. You don't have to be all the way to C or D to have IBS. IBS can be pain or discomfort associated with a change in stool frequency or consistancy (no requirements as to what change, just a change). Symptoms in response to stressful situations is quite commonly seen.Have you been to the doctor with this and been evaluated? that is the first step. Self-diagnosis is not the way to go.The mind-body techniques can be quite effective particularly with the anxiety associated with IBS so finding a therapist in your area who does hypnotherapy or CBT particularly one who works with IBS patients may be useful. Alternatively there are two different sets of tapes/CD's available for purchase from people who have long-term experience ( www.ibstherapy.com and www.ibsaudioprogram.com The second one is Mike's Tapes and is probably the more commonly used by people here).K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Blake, my first question also is have you been diagnosed? However, this is a common pattern for IBS. But the diagnoses is first and I am wondering what tests you have had.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

ive been to a gateoentologist twice and my regular physician knows about it but neither of them have ever spoke about getting tested..i hadnt confessed this IBS problem until two and a half years ago to anyone...i thought i was crazy and the only person with this problem believe it or not...how does a doctor diagnos you?


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

A gastroenterologist can make a diagnosis of IBS based on symptomatology and perhaps some routine tests such as blood work or a stool sample. It appears that your fear of having to deal with bowel urgency has resulted in your developing rituals such as not eating, use of pepto-bismal, and manual cleansing. I would recommend that you seek a consultation with a psychologist who is experienced in treating Obsessive-Compulsive disorder, as they will be able to help you to learn to live without the rituals. Good luck.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2001)

Hi, thanks for your reply...do you know of anyone who might specialize with this type of problem who is based out of NJ. Im a fairly intelligent person and feel that your diagnosis is correct. At times I am able to overcome these rituals. I have gotten much better in some ways but worse in others. Its hard to beat on my own...thank you


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2001)

Hi Blake...I think you've received some good advice above. I'd like to add a bit of advice myself, if you don't mind







Have you discussed this with your family doc...meaning have you discussed your symptoms, discussed the patterns you have developed to deal with diarrhea? Your behaviour is as important as the motility problem, as I see it. I agree with what everyone above has said. However, from reading the little bit that you have written about yourself, there are similarities with my situation. I think a chat with a psychologist about anxiety disorders would be very helpful. If you are not perturbed by it, you may even want to see a psychiatrist - some people get there backs up when this is suggested. Keep in mind a psychiatrist is really the very best person to see about anxiety disorders, it is their field. They best understand the symptoms and the medications, and are really the only ones who can properly diagnose an anxiety disorder. A CBT is good for helping you with your symptoms and breaking down destructive thought patterns, but they are not qualified to diagnose an anxiety disorder (and they can't prescribe any medication either).Check out www.adaa.org for more info.


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Although they cannot prescribe medication, a psychologist is qualified to diagnose and treat anxiety disorders. In order to find a psychologist who specializes in OCD, you call call your local psychological association or try www.aabt.org ------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------

